# Audison Bit One Setup CD



## CGMMNY (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello 

I believe this has happened to many others on the forum. 

Well I've misplaced my Audison Bitone Setup CD and would like to install the software on my new laptop. I've already downloaded the software drivers from the Elettromedia site and have successfully applied them. However without the install CD, I'm dead in the water. 

It would be greatly appreciated if someone could rip or send me a copy via mail. If someone could help me out, I will compensate you for your efforts (gift via paypal). 

Please PM me if you can help! 

Thanks!


----------



## CGMMNY (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there anyone that can help???


----------



## CGMMNY (Jul 26, 2011)

Got it. Thanks for the PM's everyone!!!


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Yo, your PM's are full. Hit me up when you clear them out.

The disc is going out with the mail today.


----------



## Antalyalogy (Mar 25, 2012)

CGMMNY said:


> Hello
> 
> I believe this has happened to many others on the forum.
> 
> ...


Hello my friends ,

Please PM me if ypu can help too :bowdown:

Best regards..


----------



## freefly (Sep 27, 2012)

HI there I'm also looking for the setup cd can anyone help me with one? Obviously I will reward the person who can help with paypal gift!! 


I purchased a set from ebay and it didn't come with it.....  

PM me if you can help

thanks everyone!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a burned copy and for some reason I can no get the ac-link interface to find the driver.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I have a burned copy and for some reason I can no get the ac-link interface to find the driver.


are you using voce amps?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

No.

Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't use the ac/ad link then


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

cruzinbill said:


> You don't use the ac/ad link then


well I am trying to hook my laptop up the bit one and the software is loaded on here but, it does not connect to the bit one.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> well I am trying to hook my laptop up the bit one and the software is loaded on here but, it does not connect to the bit one.


I would uninstall and redownload from audisons site


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Can someone send me a copy as well? I have the software installed but I need the test tones from the install CD. Thank you in advance.


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

YellowC4S said:


> Can someone send me a copy as well? I have the software installed but I need the test tones from the install CD. Thank you in advance.


*UPDATE:

I also need a copy of the CD... my unit arrives tomorrow and the disc wasn't included. PM ME PLEASE*


----------



## keungchilap1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I also want a copy of the Audio CD too. Any one can provide a link where I can download one?


----------



## thaddy2004 (Jun 27, 2013)

I guess I will piggy back also and say I would like a disc. I am not able to get my computer to read the bitone...it comes up with the .dll error. I have tried uninstall reinstall multiple times with no results. It shows that my ac link interface drivers are not there, and it will not let me download them. Audisons manual shows it can be loaded from the cd but I no longer have it.... any recommendations?


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

yup same boat, would appreciate this disc... downloadable disc image would be great!

Thanks


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

You can download software from audison eu websight


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I downloaded the *Full Package (software + required components)* from the website, does this include everything needed? Test tones etc? No need for a physical disc?

Also i get a .dll missing error using this download.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Iir whatsolved the DLL issue for me it was making an ISO from the Audison download and mounting it to a virtual drive w/ Magic Disc.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Knobby Digital said:


> Iir whatsolved the DLL issue for me it was making an ISO from the Audison download and mounting it to a virtual drive w/ Magic Disc.
> 
> Good luck, all.


I am good with computers but, not good enough to follow you. ISO? Magic Disc? I can google it but, a little more details on how to fix the dll. issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Personally, I'm not great w/ computers, so I'll try to explain minimally so as to minimally make a fool of myself. TBH, you'll probably need to search online to find the answers anyway because I'll prolly only end up confusing you.

An ISO is an image file. It's what your computer _sees _when you insert a disc. Magic Disc is a program that creates a virtual drive that you can mount ISO images onto, so your computer sees it as a disc instead of a file on your HDD. You need an ISO creator in order to do this. I use Magic ISO. Magic Disc is a part of it.

I'm also trying to remember how I fixed the problem in case what I posted above wasn't actually the solution. It may be possible that I searched for the missing file, located it, and directed Windows to search that folder when the missing file box popped up.

Again, sorry if any of this is leading you guys in the wrong direction. I haven't had the Bitone for a couple years now.


----------



## Rectorna (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone still have the tracks that they could send me? 

Ive been searching and all the links I found are down or do not exist anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## mohanty (Apr 15, 2009)

Rectorna said:


> Does anyone still have the tracks that they could send me?
> 
> Ive been searching and all the links I found are down or do not exist anymore.
> 
> Thanks!


I have been looking for the same. Can anyone help? Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

I can rip it later tonight if people are needing it.


----------



## mohanty (Apr 15, 2009)

cruzinbill said:


> I can rip it later tonight if people are needing it.


If you have a bit ten cd, it would be awesome and many thanks.

Just found the bit one setup download link using an older thread from the forum. But the note underneath it says not to use it for bit ten. I have been looking for a bit ten and the link seems to be broken on the page. 

Here is the link and at the bottom of the page are the links to setup cds.

Elettromedia USA - U.S. Distributor of Elettromedia Italy - Where the finest in car audio resides

I am thinking of using the tracks (bit one setup cd) anyways to set the bit ten up. Would it really matter.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

mohanty said:


> If you have a bit ten cd, it would be awesome and many thanks.
> 
> Just found the bit one setup download link using an older thread from the forum. But the note underneath it says not to use it for bit ten. I have been looking for a bit ten and the link seems to be broken on the page.
> 
> ...


Sorry I have a bitone. I'm sure there is someone on here that would be willing to share the bit10 stuff tho.


----------



## clarkeyjr (Feb 8, 2014)

I need the tone cd files as well if anyone can get them for me, Thanks


----------



## 86DRFT (Apr 8, 2014)

Where can I get a copy of the ISO for the Bit One CD 

eagerly waiting for demo session 

Cant wait to tear into it


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

FYI-

The "setup" disc contains the following:

Track 1: Sine Sweep (10 mins) 20-20khz repeating
Track 2: White Noise (15 mins)
Track 3: Pink Noise (10 mins)
Track 4: Sine wave 50hz, 0db (2 mins)
Track 5: Sine wave 1khz, 0db (2 mins)

These should be easily acquired and burned on to a disc. 

Track one is used on initial setup of the BitOne for adjusting input level. Track two is used for de-equalization of factory source inputs.


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

think u can download it now on there website


----------



## m8d2fly (Sep 8, 2014)

Greetings to all. I am new to this forum. I have the same problem as most of you regarding the bit one cd-rom. Is there any one that is willing to burn me a copy? I will pay via paypal if nec. If someone can help, my mailing address is 4068 Heaton CT. Antioch 94509. 

thanks m8d2fly


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Sep 25, 2010)

m8d2fly said:


> Greetings to all. I am new to this forum. I have the same problem as most of you regarding the bit one cd-rom. Is there any one that is willing to burn me a copy? I will pay via paypal if nec. If someone can help, my mailing address is 4068 Heaton CT. Antioch 94509.
> 
> thanks m8d2fly


Hey! I know where you can download it 
Btw I live In Antioch too... What a small world! Haha
Ygpm


----------



## m8d2fly (Sep 8, 2014)

What a small world. Well, please tell me where I can get it! Are you an installer? So where about in Antioch do you live? I live in Black Diamond Estates rt. next to the entrance to the park on summersville.btw Im running alpine pdx f4's X 3 and an f6. My speakers are alpine components type R with type R subs. Factory head unit.

m8d2fly


----------



## pdaddy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in the same boat and need the test tone CD. I have the software but not the test track CD. If someone could provide a link to where the tracks can be dowloaded it would be much appreciated. If that doesn't exist, would someone be willing to dropbox or google docs the files? Thank you.


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the tone tracks in my ipad. I uploaded them using apple lossless from itunes. If anyone would like them, I might be able to send them via email if possible your way. Let me know shoot me an email.


----------



## Cman333 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll see if I can rip the disc and upload it for you guys, I need to make sure I can't get in trouble for it first. Last thing I would want is them tearing me a new one for copying their stuff and posting it up.


----------



## chb88 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd be so glad if someone could send me the files, too. I need them for my Bit ten.
I'd also take the files for the Bit one.

Thanks!


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

m8d2fly said:


> Greetings to all. I am new to this forum. I have the same problem as most of you regarding the bit one cd-rom. Is there any one that is willing to burn me a copy? I will pay via paypal if nec. If someone can help, my mailing address is 4068 Heaton CT. Antioch 94509.
> 
> thanks m8d2fly


Hey I have the test tones. Send me a pm. I will send them to you.


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

ok here are the test tones for bit one

here it comes. 

https://mega.co.nz/#!3Z93DJCT!qp_XGZomUK55OWHO5BivBD9-OZitlUqam10Zlel6Cwg
https://mega.co.nz/#!vBUViSST!PPuQrKCZyg4weHF_CXCR2DmxQusIUmAaRCPoXPF2mtY
https://mega.co.nz/#!zcsHyC7I!M9MYywEkKbLIAc9ZTVP6rcFE5nnTp-oNyp0eVsfjS3E
https://mega.co.nz/#!mBsACZZI!f67WjKFimRpXWuHIXydre5uTrUcBIg6LDSlL-mZ0WKg
https://mega.co.nz/#!bJVGhQJQ!V2xyoakGb1t5cXMQJ0IzKxx9E8xmXjExoDUcOGas1RI
https://mega.co.nz/#!bUk1ABaS!manvLSfTgIHqEpzkqq6mg7krBwRbLYVvWObJliSax9Q
https://mega.co.nz/#!TIcmFIxI!cjqo-7GkH-QOhhu-CjFNeAVfAMZc8Tt5GLKcdn-l-L0


----------



## audiophiledepot (Jan 16, 2015)

chb88 said:


> I'd be so glad if someone could send me the files, too. I need them for my Bit ten.
> I'd also take the files for the Bit one.
> 
> Thanks!


HERE IT GOES

here it comes. 

https://mega.co.nz/#!3Z93DJCT!qp_XGZomUK55OWHO5BivBD9-OZitlUqam10Zlel6Cwg
https://mega.co.nz/#!vBUViSST!PPuQrKCZyg4weHF_CXCR2DmxQusIUmAaRCPoXPF2mtY
https://mega.co.nz/#!zcsHyC7I!M9MYywEkKbLIAc9ZTVP6rcFE5nnTp-oNyp0eVsfjS3E
https://mega.co.nz/#!mBsACZZI!f67WjKFimRpXWuHIXydre5uTrUcBIg6LDSlL-mZ0WKg
https://mega.co.nz/#!bJVGhQJQ!V2xyoakGb1t5cXMQJ0IzKxx9E8xmXjExoDUcOGas1RI
https://mega.co.nz/#!bUk1ABaS!manvLSfTgIHqEpzkqq6mg7krBwRbLYVvWObJliSax9Q
https://mega.co.nz/#!TIcmFIxI!cjqo-7GkH-QOhhu-CjFNeAVfAMZc8Tt5GLKcdn-l-L0


----------



## deezed (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm also in need of a CD - is there anybody who can help? Did an image get uploaded at any point?
Also willing to pay by paypal if that helps 

Please help!


----------



## deezed (Apr 24, 2015)

S'all good, sorted


----------



## Bangmaik (May 27, 2015)

Hi, i'm really appreciate if you can email cd setup audison bit one to avrinsonbhs at gmail.com My cd test tone broken and have no chance to backup.

Great thanks

Avrinson


----------



## jeffrej1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Has anyone been able to acquire the test tracks yet. it seems every link that is posted on any site is down or has been removed. Even the ones above. I'm on day 3 of searching with no success. I have the software, and I'm ready for calibration. Can anyone assist with shooting me the tracks? i would be eternally grateful!!


----------



## Tamahome23 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm with the poster above - all the links I find in my searchs seem to be no good. I'm really only needing the first track of the setup disk for the audison to perform the DE-EQ. Not really sure if there is something else online that can be downloaded and work with this process in lieu of the original. Tried searching 'sine sweep' but apparantly not all are created equal.

Dying here - really want to set up my bit.1 but coming up dry on that one critical track. lol. Any help or direction is much appreciated.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

i have them.


----------



## Tamahome23 (Apr 15, 2015)

captainobvious said:


> i have them.


Any Chance you'd be willing to rip and share for me? If you don't have a location to post it I can provide one if needed. 

Thanks!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Tamahome23 said:


> Any Chance you'd be willing to rip and share for me? If you don't have a location to post it I can provide one if needed.
> 
> Thanks!



If you provide a location for me to upload it to, it's all yours.


----------



## Tamahome23 (Apr 15, 2015)

AWESOME!! I just PM'd you my sharefile link. You are a life saver! Looks like I can do my project now after all!


----------



## bassi (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I'm also looking for the initialization tracks for my Bit10. Could someone send me the link as well? That would be great!

Thanks and greetings from Germany


----------



## nycap (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi there 

I need the setup sound tracks, Please...
My email is alistairperumal gmail com 

First post so not allowed to send my email...


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

nycap said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need the setup sound tracks, Please...
> My email is alistairperumal gmail com
> ...


Found this on another forum:

Elettromedia: download.elettromedia.it 
Username: bitone
Password: bitone

Cheers!


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

jackk said:


> Found this on another forum:
> 
> Elettromedia: download.elettromedia.it
> Username: bitone
> ...


Oh they don't seem to have the installation disc posted there anymore. I'll send the ISO to your gmail then...


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

And for those who need it in the future, shared it here:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-A91zQtsqvld2plUTQ2UV9ILTA


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

jackk said:


> And for those who need it in the future, shared it here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-A91zQtsqvld2plUTQ2UV9ILTA


Exactly what I needed, thank you.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

TomT said:


> Exactly what I needed, thank you.


Anytime man. I know how exactly it feels when one can't wait to setup the Bitone to find out how the system sounds, but doesn't have the setup disc! :bigcry:

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## chiefgeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you know if the same tones are used for the Bit 10? I found the software on audison's site but not the tones.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

chiefgeek said:


> Do you know if the same tones are used for the Bit 10? I found the software on audison's site but not the tones.



I don't have a bit10 so can't comment, but I don't see why Audison would want to use different tones for the initial setup for their different dsps. Guess it won't harm if u give the tones from the bit1 disc a try. Just don't crank things up until u ensure things r working fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

